# Anyone tried Skin Doctors Medi-Peel kit??



## ellienellie (Jun 17, 2008)

I've had it for a few months now, just sitting there.... taunting me... LOL.
I'm kinda wary of trying it..
It claims --

Manufacturer's product description
MediPeel peels away the signs of many skin problems. It dramatically reduces the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles. sagging skin. uneven pigmentation. scarring. discolouration even acne-prone skin! With this complete 5-product system you will achieve dramatic results that will astound and delight you. .. MediPeel Facial Peel Serum MediPeel Exfoliating Cleanser MediPeel Daily Refining Cream MediPeel Night Peel MediPeel Eye GelPeople will constantly tell you how lucky you are to have such beautiful skin. It really will give you that youthful glow. that smooth. pore less. porcelain. perfect skin like a child!



I've got some minor pigmentation marks from sun over-exposure and some very small broken capillaries on my nose. That's why i bought the kit.

Anyone had experience of using this kit at home, or even Skin Doctors individual lotions/potions??


----------



## moonlit (Jun 17, 2008)

Ive tried their hair inhibiting spray!! It works but it will take a while to show results!Im sorry haven't tried the kit you are talkin about


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_Ive tried their hair inhibiting spray!! It works but it will take a while to show results!Im sorry haven't tried the kit you are talkin about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the inhibitor review anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I've been thinking about buying it for a while now!)


----------

